

Buzhug: a pure-Python database engine (no SQL) - bdfh42
http://buzhug.sourceforge.net/

======
bdfh42
Since posting this I checked the speed comparison page where buzhug is shown
to perform well against some lesser known databases and poorly against
SQLight. Now any new code base is going to start off slow but it begs a
question. If you are aiming to serve the same niche as SQLight then why not
simply develop a pure Python API for the SQLight database and get the best of
both worlds? That way you could keep the Python abstraction clean and take
advantage of a fast and very well tested database engine.

------
bayareaguy
If this sort of thing interests you, take a look at PyTables
<http://www.pytables.org/moin> \- it uses similar python constructions instead
of SQL. For some kinds of things it beats SQLite. Only downside is it requires
the HDF5 libraries.

